# Codex Pictures STALLS again!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Got this little beauty in my inbox today. It is Monday November 29th. and they are supposed to be shipping out our collector dvd's today, but guess what! --->



> Unfortunately, due to a production issue outside of our control, we are not able to start shipping your order for the ULTRAMARINES DVD Collector's Set today, November 29th as planned. We are working around the clock with our third party suppliers to resolve the issue as soon as possible and hope to be able to give you details of a new ship date tomorrow.
> 
> We at Codex Pictures know you will be very disappointed not to receive your DVD as soon as anticipated and are equally distressed ourselves that this has happened.
> 
> ...


i can't say i didn't see this coming... somehow i had a horrible feeling that this would happen. Next thing, i'm sure, some orders will be dropped and people wont get their shit... sad sad sad...

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I have been waiting for 2 months for my collectors Ed of deathwatch, the 200 fucking dollar collectors Ed.

Anyway, it probably won't be more than a week or two. Also, I assume you got a receipt when you purchased the DVD? If orders are dropped it will just be a simple matter of sending them a copy for proof of purchase and baddabing baddaboom you get a copy a week or so later.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

This does not bode well. 
Sorry to hear you're not getting your goodies yet, hope they get it sorted out for you!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Would have been nice to notify people as soon as they realized there was a foul up instead of waiting till the release date. They had to know it was going to be delayed for a while now, why disappoint on the day of release? Not a good idea...

On an unrelated note, Ploss, your avatar makes me giggle. You really need to be in a red velvet smoking jacket with a pipe hanging out of the corner of your mouth and wearing a monocle if your going to have a sepia colored picture of yourself in a high backed, padded leather chair. Plaid just doesn't convey the right image!


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

What irks me is that they must have known before the due date that they weren't going to make the deadline, but still waited to send out the e-mail. I mean, at what stage did someone get told 
"Sorry sir/ma'am, but we ain't gonna get them out on time".
To which the reply would have been: "Really? It's not due for another [insert time frame here]. Surely we'll make that".
"Nope, not a snowballs chance in the nether regions of the afterlife".
"Damn! Well, try your best, but let's not tell anyone just yet" and then buries his/her head back in the sand.

Sure, issues come up and I'm sure we'll get them eventually, but an important rule of good customer service is to keep your customers informed.

Oops! Unforgiven beat me to it (curse this slow typing). Please forgive me Unforgiven


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Glad someone was thinking the exact same thing... (no apologies required tautara)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol avatar comments. :laugh: Photoshop is wonderful isn't it.

CP


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Well, I have a receipt and an email message from them apologising toninght as well.

there better be no fuching around here, as orders were taken ages ago and there has been ample time to warn of problems.

www.GRRR.com


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I can understand peoples frustrations, but in all honesty sometimes shit happens, its hardly the end of the world, no one died, all thats happend is a mediocre DVD didnt reach you by release day, now my playstation move controller was a week late but arrived today, that my friends is important because now i can play Frisbee golf !!!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

:gamer2: Back to Black Ops

"Rolls joint":smoke:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

aye, as stated, there was plenty of time to spot a problem, unless its with a shipping container problem. usually everything is kosher until the last minute... i want my damned movie, mostly because i want to take a video of me lighting it on fire. 

CP


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, as stated, there was plenty of time to spot a problem, unless its with a shipping container problem. usually everything i kosher until the last minute... i want my damned movie, mostly because i want to take a video of me lighting it on fire.
> 
> CP


If evil Spirits come out going "You wasteeed your casssssh on usssss" Please let me know so i can buy 5 and burn 4 in front of ultrasmurf fans, then take the 5th to a church so a preist can yell "THE EVIL IS TO POWERFUL":goodpost:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I bet the dvds were stamped incorrectly. It's happened with game releases before, that resulted with recalls.

Oh well shit happens.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Wusword77 said:


> Oh well shit happens.



Well said. It's not the end of the world. So it turns up a few days late.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Well said. It's not the end of the world. So it turns up a few days late.


very true, its our American cousins, they are so highly strung, they need to relax a little and be more reserved, its always "NOW NOW NOW NOW", very un-British if you ask me.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

stiff upper lip wot wot...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

indeed good sir ! wot wot wot....


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thats a terrible generalisation b&k

im brittish and im hyped like a child on lsd for this


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> thats a terrible generalisation b&k
> 
> im brittish and im hyped like a child on lsd for this


Brittish eh? where in the world is this Brittain you claim to be from located?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Possibly in Kentt or even Bristtol...either way somewhere where the drugs do work

Bally HOOOOOOOoooooooooooo.........

~O


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

atlantis, i mean tewkesbury. and chill out, grammar nazi 


EDIT: i know my profile to the left says stafford, thats where i go to uni and so am now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Oldenhaller said:


> Bristtol....


Bad example; everyone know Brissle has no "t"s in it at all.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

No t's in Sco'land either an I'm still peeved they fooked it up...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

So does anybody have any idea how long it will take them to get there shit together and start sending out copies of the movie, I'm anxious to watch it.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd rather have it late than broken. Frankly I have so much crap on my netflix list to watch I probably wouldn't have noticed if I didn't get the email.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> So does anybody have any idea how long it will take them to get there shit together and start sending out copies of the movie, I'm anxious to watch it.


When it stops snowing I reckon....and the leaves are taken off the tracks etc


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> So does anybody have any idea how long it will take them to get there shit together and start sending out copies of the movie, I'm anxious to watch it.


nothing, and that's what peeves me the most. the fact that they have my money and i've got no guarantee when it will ship! 

CP


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just found this in my email inbox.



> Dear Dustin
> 
> RE Order 100007298
> 
> ...


So it's gonna be at least a week late.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

This is probably a load of bull, so take with a ton of salt, but a friend just informed me there was a rumour going around his local GW store, that came from the manager, that he'd heard from his area manager that Codex had sent out the wrong version of the movie to be stamped onto the discs, so they're having to recall and remake a bunch of them as it wasn't caught until late. 

As said, probably bull... but this it far too widespread to simply be a distribution problem.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

was just about to post that update as well tu_shan. I just got the same email. 

"We're not ready to ship the DVD's, and fuck knows when we will be, perhaps next week..."

CP

give me twenty bucks back and i'll be happy...


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> This is probably a load of bull, so take with a ton of salt, but a friend just informed me there was a rumour going around his local GW store, that came from the manager, that he'd heard from his area manager that Codex had sent out the wrong version of the movie to be stamped onto the discs, so they're having to recall and remake a bunch of them as it wasn't caught until late.
> 
> As said, probably bull... but this it far too widespread to simply be a distribution problem.


That would indeed constitute a "production problem"  and they did specify that it was a production problem, so who knows? Maybe there is something to it, or, as you said, a load of bollocks (yes, I paraphrased).

In some ways I'm pleased I got sent the e-mail as at least it means they have me on file as ordering one.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> When it stops snowing I reckon....and the leaves are taken off the tracks etc


As a train driver I can tell you leaves on the line is no laffing matter! 

I really hope they hurry up and get it shipped out asap as im thinking of just "finding it on the web" if you know what I mean. O well just have to wait it out....


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

"As we advised yesterday, due to a production issue outside our control, we were not able to start shipping the complete Ultramarines DVD collector’s set on November 29th 2010 as planned."

Start shipping on 29th as planned? I wanted it on my doorstep on the 29th as per the release date, not start shipping on the release date. Warp damn you!!!

Anyway, if it is a printing fault on the dvd or something like that it'll only take a day or two for a bunch of temps to swap the disc over. I used to work for a music distribution company and i've seen this happen many times. Never mind, hopefully it'll turn up before Christmas.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> very true, its our American cousins, they are so highly strung, they need to relax a little and be more reserved, its always "NOW NOW NOW NOW", very un-British if you ask me.


That's because we only get one _maybe_ two weeks off from work a year. When we look forward to do something it sucks when that something doesn't happen.

I'm not as worked up as most about the delay. The only part that irks me is how late on the day it was supposed to ship it was that they realized there was an issue!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Not a good start for CODEX... I shall wait a week before I start throwing fucks into them! :threaten:

*tinsmith: *


> As a train driver I can tell you leaves on the line is no laffing matter!


 I am impressed, a train driver at 23!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

fuck trains! i can fly! :flaps arms:

CP


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> fuck trains! i can fly! :flaps arms:
> 
> CP


Shit Ploss was sniffing plastic glue again.........Or Reading something by Gav Thrope...Ether can make you lose your mind.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Got into the shrooms again didn't we, Ploss?

EDIT: high joke ninja'd


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i stick the shrooms together using plastic glue. it's the best of both worlds. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

GUYS let me explain what happens on the single day in england when it snows..... 

we dont have multi billion pound investment in snowploughs, under floor heating (some roads in Sweden have heating under it aint that amazing!) 

therfore the whole country goes on holiday for a few days, makes snowmen and has a laugh

therfore at the moment the lorry drivers who are meant to be taking your movies to the port/plane/whatever are in a park making snowmen hahahahahaha


so to sum up the country is all snowed under so thats prob why they havent been shipped yet


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Not a good start for CODEX... I shall wait a week before I start throwing fucks into them! :threaten:
> 
> *timsmith: * I am impressed, a train driver at 23!!


I was actually 21 when i qualified! Was the youngest in the country!

And yes Im certain the lorry drivers are making snowmen and snow angels at the port. Well i wish they were as we would prob have it by the end of the week. Im in agreement that they should have known about this a good week before hand. Maybe the kids in china have had their hands cut of for pirating the DVD or something....


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Well this is the latest update they posted on their web site:

_Ultramarines delivery update

We regret to tell you that we are not yet in a position to confirm a dispatch date for Ultramarines, although we still anticipate shipping to commence next week. Both the Codex team and our suppliers are continuing to work flat out to make this happen.

Some of you waiting for your order have asked us what the problem is. We would like to reassure you the issue is not with the movie itself, but with one of the other components of the collector’s set.

Once more, please accept our sincere apologies for the delay. We will posting further updates on www.ultramarinesthemovie.com and emailing all existing customers as soon as we have more news.

Codex Pictures
_

They said in an earlier statement that they had folk in the UK, US, and Europe working on resolving this "issue". Going off that makes me think it's not just because of snow in England that it's delayed. If that is the reason it's delayed I would be very disappointed.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

hey it was an idea..... i never said it was a good one


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Launch a pre-emptive strike on whoever made it snow... bastards!!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

darktide said:


> Some of you waiting for your order have asked us what the problem is. We would like to reassure you the issue is not with the movie itself, but with one of the other components of the collector’s set.


China not ship the stuff over yet?


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> China not ship the stuff over yet?


They did ship it over, but they've now discovered it was all made from toxic waste products and gives people radiation burns.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i cant see things improving much, im pretty much snowed in unless i walk anywere, shops and post office closed today along with the local schools as the snows about a foot deep and worse were its drifted.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

hahaha M25, to those not in the know its one of the busiest roads in the UK, is still all fucked up! the north is still covered AND i still dont think that its worth investing more then we do in anti snow stuff


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Why? It seems as though if a part of your country is caught in a snow that part of the country shuts down. Thats bad for business.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

dude the country is tiny, we have 2 motorways running the length of the country and it doesn't take much to shut it all down and besides its only for a day or 2 

also we english love to moan!!!


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Well i cant see things improving much, im pretty much snowed in unless i walk anywere, shops and post office closed today along with the local schools as the snows about a foot deep and worse were its drifted.


Got a foot of snow here overnight. Only things that were closed was, um,um, um , oh yeah! Nothing! A few schools delayed for 2 hours then business as usual for everyone.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

darktide said:


> Got a foot of snow here overnight. Only things that were closed was, um,um, um , oh yeah! Nothing! A few schools delayed for 2 hours then business as usual for everyone.


darktide, please tell me how often it snows where you are in the world? one day a year? 2 maybe 3? or more? 

(sorry for hijacking the post i'm just intreaged)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

darktide said:


> Got a foot of snow here overnight. Only things that were closed was, um,um, um , oh yeah! Nothing! A few schools delayed for 2 hours then business as usual for everyone.


Suck to be you guys then, We get a foot of snow we get a week of sitting at home watching TV and drinking tea, You Yanks really should just let the machine grind to a halt sometimes, you can kinda see the difference in attitudes right here, you get snow you see it as a challenge and brownie points because you all carry on as normal, we get snow we see staying at home,building snow men with the kids, going sledging safe in the knowledge if we fall off we dont have to worry about the costs to sort it out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hellados said:


> darktide, please tell me how often it snows where you are in the world? one day a year? 2 maybe 3? or more?
> 
> (sorry for hijacking the post i'm just intreaged)


Mall of America, look it up. They made it, in part, because of the amount of snow. That and it is a major tourist attraction, but yes, it snows a lot in Minnesota.




bitsandkits said:


> Suck to be you guys then, We get a foot of snow we get a week of sitting at home watching TV and drinking tea, You Yanks really should just let the machine grind to a halt sometimes, you can kinda see the difference in attitudes right here, you get snow you see it as a challenge and brownie points because you all carry on as normal, we get snow we see staying at home,building snow men with the kids, going sledging safe in the knowledge if we fall off we dont have to worry about the costs to sort it out.


Again, just sounds like it is bad for business.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Again, just sounds like it is bad for business.


Only if your selling things to impatient Americans


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Suck to be you guys then, We get a foot of snow we get a week of sitting at home watching TV and drinking tea, You Yanks really should just let the machine grind to a halt sometimes, you can kinda see the difference in attitudes right here, you get snow you see it as a challenge and brownie points because you all carry on as normal, we get snow we see staying at home,building snow men with the kids, going sledging safe in the knowledge if we fall off we dont have to worry about the costs to sort it out.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO another thing i do!! find an empty car park in my BMW and have some fun in the snow!! :biggrin: :grin:


and yeah it grinsd to a halt cos.. well.. no one cares... and it'd prob cost more money to keep it running rather then letting it grind to a halt


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hellados said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO another thing i do!! find an empty car park in my BMW and have some fun in the snow!! :biggrin: :grin:


Now that, as a reckless impatient American, is something I can I can support.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Here in Oregon we certainly shut down when there's snow. There are maybe 14 publicly owned snowplows in the whole damn state.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, but we get snow like what..... every 2 years or so? Well thats in the valley anyway.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

If that.

Plus the snow all turns to ice.

4 inches of snow might not sound like much to some people, but 2-3 inches of solid ice everywhere is a lot nastier than those feet and feet of snow that places like Ohio get. Especially when everything on the road thaws and refreezes enough that it's all road covered.

I always get a laugh when I read LL Bean catalogs. They have all that lovel cold weather gear rated for 25 to -15 degrees f, but it's all made of cotton. You could wear that crap in Oregon, have it *never* drop below freezing and you'd still die of Hypothermia. Apparently New England doesn't get the same kind of sideways rain that we get here.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I live in Northern Minnesota on the shores of Lake Superior. We've had snow on the ground for a few weeks now and it will be there until almost May. The only month it hasn't snowed here is July. 

I would love nothing more than to be able to take a week off every time we get a good snow fall and just go frolic about in it like you Limeys do, however, I have a palsti-crack addiction to feed and if I want more GW goodies I have to keep going to work.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got an email telling me that the problem is not with the movie itself, but with one of the other components, which means it's either the steel case it comes in, or the graphic novel it comes with. Either way I just wish they'ed stop pussy footing around and give us a concrete date, even if it's two weeks from now, rather than leaving us not knowing.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like I was partial right in that rumour i heard of something being misprinted then.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

It'll come... It'll come... *rocks back and forth*


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

> Dear David
> 
> RE Order **********
> 
> ...


fuck you Codex Pictures... fuck you...

CP

also, this on their site:



> We can update today that the unexpected production issue has been resolved. We still expect and are working to be able to commence shipping next week but are awaiting final confirmation from our suppliers and fulfilment houses.
> 
> We apologise once again for the delay in ship date and very much hope to have confirmed information about the new dispatch date tomorrow.
> 
> Codex Pictures


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think we'll see it until January if you ask me.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

What the Commissar said.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

They can't even shill the Smurfs correctly. Wow.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

so in theory people might get the standard copy on shelves before the GW manage to send out the super uber priced pointless edition Haha fools


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Just received this:


We can now confirm that shipping of the Ultramarines DVD Collector’s Set will begin next week.

Orders will be prioritised according to the date that they were received. All orders placed should be shipped by the end of that week.

You will receive a confirmation email once your order has been dispatched and you can expect delivery within 2 -4 days of that dispatch date, subject to local weather conditions.

Once again, please accept our sincere apologies for this delay. We do hope that you will soon be able to enjoy your Ultramarines movie.

Codex Pictures


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Just received this:
> 
> 
> We can now confirm that shipping of the Ultramarines DVD Collector’s Set will begin next week.
> ...


Brilliant considering we paid at least £8 to guarantee getting it last monday!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

NERRRD RAAAGEEE!

But i don't care really. I wasn't going to be able to get hold of it until the 17th anyway.

Still sucks.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

At least they kept us updated?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

And I'm keeping the board updated - for those who may not receive a message and are interested...

:wink:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

"Subject to local weather conditions...."

Hmm... *checks weather forcast... notices all teh heavy snow forcast....*


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, getting the excuses in early there, GrizBe. Only had post one day this week where I am, but they can't be held accountable for every postie in Scotland, England or wherever.

Or can they, at £8 a pop for postage?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Though i've not got myself a copy, I do feel sorry for everyone thats gotten ripped with the guarenteed postage price. 

Just shows I had yet more reason to be skeptical about this movie.... It may not be perfect, but you think they would have gotten something right about it.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I got that message too. It's good that they've finally given us a concrete time frame for shipping. Mine will probably leave towards the end of the week as I placed my order quite late, then it'll take another week or two to get to me, as most stuff I order from the UK does. That's just a drawback of living in one of the colonies I guess. I am looking forward to watching my copy of the movie though.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

A lot of people on this thread need to grow up. Fast. Codex Pictures aren't at fault here and I have to commend them for keeping us this updated. This is a level of service that a lot of people complaining here, moan at Games Workshop for *not* providing.

Anyway at least it looks like they're ready to ship, but with more heavy snow forecasted, don't be surprised if it's delayed further still...


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Codex ARE responsible, though you are right about their commendable comms.

They have employed a just-in-time delivery scheme for this project and have been bitten in the arse, badly.

I'm keeping perspective, but I won't lie back and quietly accept bad project planning, even if it is backed by good comms.

BTW the weather would have happened, whether the stuff was ready to ship or not. That really isn't the fault of Codex.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well this shows why GW separated the movie from its own business, can you imagine the reaction of the fans if this had been a GW product rather than from codex pictures.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't believe charged people £8 for guaranteed next day delivery. But at least people should be able to claim that back as breach of contract. Had they put the product on shelves in their stores which is the logical thing to do they wouldn't have been able to rip off people with postage and the product would have been ready. Because if it wouldn't have made it to the store due to the same errors then they would of delayed the release without letting down its customers. At least doing it through the internet means that the actual shops reputation doesn't get brought down as GW marketing division named movie developers "Codex pictures" to take the fall even though its still the same company. All they have to do for the next film is change to name of the developers and now harm done.

Offtopic: I really dislike the way GW is run. they are no longer customer focused just sales driven like everyone else. The models they produce are still awesome if not a little pricey at times.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowmobiles.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

deathwatch27 said:


> I can't believe charged people £8 for guaranteed next day delivery. But at least people should be able to claim that back as breach of contract. Had they put the product on shelves in their stores which is the logical thing to do they wouldn't have been able to rip off people with postage and the product would have been ready. Because if it wouldn't have made it to the store due to the same errors then they would of delayed the release without letting down its customers. At least doing it through the internet means that the actual shops reputation doesn't get brought down as GW marketing division named movie developers "Codex pictures" to take the fall even though its still the same company. All they have to do for the next film is change to name of the developers and now harm done.
> 
> Offtopic: I really dislike the way GW is run. they are no longer customer focused just sales driven like everyone else. The models they produce are still awesome if not a little pricey at times.


Codex is not part of GW, never has been never will be!
They have been around for a while and made the Bionicles lego films. This is nothing to do with GW in the same way as THQ is a seperate entity.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Even so it would still make sense to sell the dvd in their stores. That's what they used to do in Woolworths with the bioncle dvds, they would always put some next to the lego bioncle toys but know they've gone bust so what do they know?????


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

deathwatch27 said:


> Even so it would still make sense to sell the dvd in their stores. That's what they used to do in Woolworths with the bioncle dvds, they would always put some next to the lego bioncle toys but know they've gone bust so what do they know?????


It probably would make sense it's not going to happen though.
Ever seen a copy of Dawn Of War in a GW?
Didn't think so. 
It's not down to GW to help out Codex, it's their venture all that they have done is use GW's IP. GW have been involved in making sure they don't completely arse it up but that's where their involvement in the project ends. As I've said before, film mkers don't go to Stephen King and ask him to fund their movies and they definately don't ask him to sell the film from his living room. 
Other than the subject matter the film has absolutely nothing to do with Games Workshop.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

There are other logistical problems that would make it a lot of effort to stock the DVD.

For a large chain of shops stocking the DVD would mean having to go through the hassle and money of training all the staff on the BBFC age rating system (yes I know it's self explanatory but the training would have to cover penalties for selling the movie to underage kids). In all likelihood it's the same kind of logistical and expense problem that has made them not bother stocking the multitude of GW based computer games too. I also get the feeling that codex pictures are minimising the risks by producing what they need rather than guesstimating an amount and printing them. It costs money to produce stock and if it isn't sold that cuts into their profits. 

GW would probably also argue (quite rightly) that they don't want to upset the in store focus away from the games.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anybody received the e-mail saying the movie was on it's way yet or got the movie yet? Last time Codex updated anything they said they would be sending out the movies this week starting with the orders they received first. My girlfriend ordered the movie for me within the first day or two but we haven't heard anything.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nothing. not a word. i wish they would though...

CP


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Got an e-mail about 30 minutes ago saying mine has been shipped. I ordered early, and they did say it was going in order of when you ordered, so that may be why some haven't haerd yet. You'll probably still get your before me as mine has to come all the way down to good old New Zealand.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuatara said:


> Got an e-mail about 30 minutes ago saying mine has been shipped.


Well at least it looks like they have started shipping.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Woot!!!

:drinks:


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Yay mine shipped too.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_*calls in sick and stays home to keep eyes staring fixedly at email inbox*_


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think they've forgot abut little old me :-(


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i've got nothing yet. so, fuck 'em...

CP


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Got the confirmation e-mail last night. Didn't find out until this morning as it went to the junk mail box.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Got back from work, checked email...

_"This email is to confirm that your order has been shipped."_

Wootles!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine has shipped too! Yay


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I got the message last night. I'll hold my joy until it actually arrives here...


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well i've got a email but not holding my breath for a quick delivery!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

aye, i've now received (email) mine as well. pleased.

CP


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Hopefully I'll get it before I go home on the 17th. Can't wait!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

well, i have received my set, and it looks nice. 

CP


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> well, i have received my set, and it looks nice.
> 
> CP


Just received mine this morning and i agree after a quick look it does look good quality. Cant wait to watch the movie !!! :grin:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

marks, when did you get yer email saying it was dispatched?

just trying to work out roughly when i'll get mine


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> marks, when did you get yer email saying it was dispatched?
> 
> just trying to work out roughly when i'll get mine


 
Hi, I got emailed on the 9th and paid for recorded delivery so not to bad i suppose especially since how bad the mail has been of late with the weather and all. 

Hope you get your copy soon !


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Got my "it's in the post dude" mail on Thursday the 9th, no sign of the DVD yet


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Got mine, watched it, enjoyed the comic. Pretty pleased.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Where the fuck is mine, how come *marks13* has got his and not me? I have been waiting for the postman every day like a small child, it just ain't healthy...


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Got my copy yesterday around 10.30am to 10.50am. Already watch the movie twice & the making of it.

Really enjoy the movie, really suprise me on the story. 

I suggest people get this movie. It maybe short but we can understand they are testing the water & have a low budget. So future movies if they go ahead should hopeful go a bit longer.

But worth a watch

IP


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my copy...they suck...and blow. I must confess to being more than a little cheesed off.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i was too, perhaps a refund for those of us who have waited forever, would be nice...

CP


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

So no sign today - Tuesday, after an email on Thursday - not pleased at all now...


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Received mine on Saturday 12/11. Very pleased with it. My 8 year old son, and gaming buddy :wink:, also loved the film. We also enjoyed the bonus disc. Overall I am quite pleased with how quickly they resolved their "issues".


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from a hellish night in work*



Count_the_Seven said:


> So no sign today - Tuesday, after an email on Thursday - not pleased at all now...


Yeah, I'm starting to have a sense of humour failure now. If it doesn't turn up tomorrow it's Annoyed Email Time™ for Codex.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'd have to agree it's getting rather annoying. I'll see what happens tomorrow but typically no one is at home so....... Oh well, it's a shame to as its a good movie.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe they're making sure they get the american/overseas orders out first? I dunno, I'm still waiting for my copy, I'm getting a little annoyed after I had my email saying "Your order has been sent" last week some time.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

What's the chance of me getting mine this week if you guys in North America & Europe ain't yet? Luckily I didn't instruct Codex to ship to my 'rents in Toronto as they came to visit me here in Hong Kong last week. Would've sucked balls if it arrived, no one picked up and have to wait another two months or something.... still hope, still hope...


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't give up hope just yet.

I had the "it's been shipped" email on Thursday, but the one prior to that says to allow 2 to 4 days for delivery after shipping.

It doesn't state explicitly, but they always mean working days, which means it is due between Monday and Wednesday this week (if you got your "shipped" email on Thursday that is).

Hopefully that means I will get it sometime today...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I got mine on Monday, but I did get the recorded delivery option on mine. Film was better than I expected, I hope they make their money on this and make more films. This clusterfuck with the delayed release will probably cost them a fair few fans though.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Anyone else still not got theirs yet? Or am I the only one?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine hasn't even been shipped off yet, either that or they've mailed it and not bothered to tell me. I really hope it comes soon, I really want to see it.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I received the dispatch notice 8 days ago for a Recorded Delivery and still haven't received anything. My friend paid for courier delivery and he's got nothing either. I think the dispatch notice is false and that they've run out of stock and are trying to get more...not sure what else to think.

I've also emailed them, very politely, and asked for the Recorded Delivery tracking number so I can chase the Post Office but they've ignored the email. I'm supposed to be reviewing it for BSC Review before Xmas, not going to happen at the rate they're going. I'm trying to separate the movie from the sloppy customer service, as time goes on the line starts to blur.

One more week's grace and then it will be time to contact the Trading Standards Authority.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I received the email last week and have been twiddling my thumbs waiting ever since. I checked my account on the website today and it just says order delivery complete.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Personally I'm starting to think with all this farce over delivery, its killed GW's ambitions to make another movie with an independant company like this, as GW is starting to get flack in alot of places when its actualyl nothing to do with them apart from the IP.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've _still_ not had my copy of the film, so I've just sent an annoyed email to Codex telling them exactly what I think of their delivery service. Starting to get fairly pissed off now, given that people in _Arizona_ have had their copies and someone who lives 2 hours up the M1 from Codex Pictures hasn't fucking had his yet. 

Doubleplusungood.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine not turned up yet either, and now it's officially a day late 

Having said that, some delivery firms still have massive delays due to the backlog of stuff during the snow. I only received on Tuesday a mobile phone that had been sent by next day delivery a whole week before that.

Bit of a double whammy really with part of the delay due to Codex Pictures and part due to delivery services having problems due to the severe weather.

I'm not too worried as long as it turns up in the next few days.

Reavsie


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Daniel Harper said:


> Anyone else still not got theirs yet? Or am I the only one?


No mate, mine still has not arrived. I've sent them a snotty E-Mail now, telling them that I was a supporter of CODEX, but have lost faith in them... will it make a difference... not at all!! :ireful2::angry::fool::threaten:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Nothing here either, that's seven days now since the email. It's near Christmas, and yes the weather is not the best, but FFS I've had other parcels delivered quicker over the same timespan.

I am now seriously pissed off and will fire an irate email tonight. Lost faith in Codex as a distributor.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Same here didn't get mine. Was lucky though my friend got his Monday so got to watch it. I really enjoyed it trailers didn't do it justice at all.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

one of the first solid reviews of the movie can be seen here: http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/12/lotn-reviews-ultramarines-movie-by-dan.html on my blog no less. lol The review isn't by me, but by one of my writers, who you may recognize. My review will be up soon.

CP


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

They haven't even bothered to respond to my email. Officially fucked off with it all now - I placed an order with Amazon last Friday, paying £2.50 for postage, and it was here on Monday; Codex can't get this to me in ten days when I've paid £8 for delivery? This is a joke.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

What Svartmetall said.

I've had two Amazon parcels - ordered AFTER the email from Codex arrived - delivered this week and nothing from them.

It is no longer even a wee bit funny. Patience has gone and is replaced by a touch of frost.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> They haven't even bothered to respond to my email. Officially fucked off with it all now - I placed an order with Amazon last Friday, paying £2.50 for postage, and it was here on Monday; Codex can't get this to me in ten days when I've paid £8 for delivery? This is a joke.


I've ordered things through Play.com and they've come in about 2 days. I'm pretty pissed off too...


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm at work today, is there any danger, that when I get home tonight, I will find a lovely, gleaming parcel waiting for me on the doorstep... or NOT!
:santa: or :russianroulette:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As Harry Hill would say.... 'What are the chances of that happening?'


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Mine arrived today - 9 days after the email arrived...

Will watch tonight with a wee beer or two. :biggrin:

Interestingly, the postmark is Guernsey - either a wee tax dodge of some sort or an indistry I knew nowt about in the Channel Islands... explains the £8 postage though (I think!)


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Mine arrived today - 9 days after the email arrived...
> 
> Will watch tonight with a wee beer or two. :biggrin:
> 
> Interestingly, the postmark is Guernsey - either a wee tax dodge of some sort or an indistry I knew nowt about in the Channel Islands... explains the £8 postage though (I think!)


Godammit! Even our cousins north of the border have got their blinkin' copy!! I am losing it big time... time for the tablets :headbutt:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm now even more happy that I didn't order a copy, this has got to be doing all sorts of damage to Codex's reputation. Who is going to take the risk next time if they have arsed things up this much?
I'm sure it really was something out of their direct control but the length of time people have been waiting is a complete piss take.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Guernsey post mark?? Considering they're based in London, thats a tax dodge if ever I saw one.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Guernsey post mark?? Considering they're based in London, thats a tax dodge if ever I saw one.


Isn't that where most of Play's stuff gets posted from? I think Amazon have a sizable division based in Jersey or Guernsey, too...


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Well mine finally arrived this morning. Lucky to as the snow has just come out in force. Sorry to hear people still haven't got theirs.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

My copy arrived today without any email...
It is a big surprise!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice to know that some people are getting theirs, gives me a little hope I might get mine before Christmas.

Although, I just looked out the window and we have had a few inches of snow here today, so maybe I'm being over optimistic...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

er...mine arrived on Friday afternoon...WOOHOO!!!!

Come to Daddy Codex pictures, all is forgiven


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Got mine today.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

still waiting:boredom:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like i wont be getting mine till after new years.... leaving 'uni home' to go 'home home' on monday.......

FUCK SAKES!!!

does anyone know if it fits thru a regular letterbox? i hope to god it does, our postman is a dick :'(


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Got mine Friday afternoon also. Haven't had a chance to watch it yet but the packaging has a quality feel about it.

Edit - Had to sign for mine and I would imagine they will all arrive the same way.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Daniel Harper said:


> Well mine finally arrived this morning. Lucky to as the snow has just come out in force. Sorry to hear people still haven't got theirs.


Well I am Foooking mad now. I also live in Chav county like you, and mine has still to make an appearance! Even Italy got in before me. Going outside in the snow to kick the cat...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Guys I've got to tell you, it's bugger all to do with Codex pictures, it's all about the Post Office. Having said that, Codex Pictures' original release date would have avoided the traditionally slow Christmas post so...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nothing to do with the post office, i ordered something online on Friday turned up yesterday and ordered something monday and it arrived friday second class.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> nothing to do with the post office, i ordered something online on Friday turned up yesterday and ordered something monday and it arrived friday second class.


I have to agree with you. I've ordered other things last week that took 2-3 days to deliver. So, the Royal Mail can't be blamed for this farce, it's down to CODEX for using pack-mules instead of petrol/diesel powered vehicles.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't defend RM to quickly. I sent 4 packages I sold on E-bay 1st class recorded and 3 of them were not received by the receipients until circa 20 days later and one is still missing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> I wouldn't defend RM to quickly. I sent 4 packages I sold on E-bay 1st class recorded and 3 of them were not received by the receipients until circa 20 days later and one is still missing.


I would defend royal mail to the end, i have sent about 6000 packages this year and im perfectly happy with the service they provide and even through the recent bad weather and Christmas rush my stuff is getting through.
Though im still waiting on two items my self after a month, but after some investigation the problem is the seller not the post office.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I know for a fact It's not Royal Mail's fault, or Australia Post's fault at the other end, because Codex haven't even sent mine out yet, granted I ordered mine quite late, but I still would of thought it would of been dispatched by now. I'm actually getting a little worried that they've misplaced my order and I'm going to have to put up a fight just to get it at all. Is there anyone else in my situation where they haven't even received a dispatch notice? Should I get in touch with them, and if I do would it make any difference?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Distribution / postal delays aside, could the folks who've managed to get their hands on the boxed set tell me whether or not it's worth ordering a copy?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

AF, yes, order it. Good quality product, film is OK as well

;-)


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine has finally arrived this morning 

However, as it is a pressie for my son (don't tell him), I still can't watch it till Christmas 

Reavsie


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah finally got it! Impressed by the quality of the product thus far, now its time to watch the actual film 

EDIT: Just finished watching it and have to say I'm impressed! For a first foray into 40k movies this film shows that this area of the IP holds a lot of promise. Codex pictures did a really good job given their strict budget and I'd like to see what they can do with a larger one. Perhaps the best part of the movie (which has an entertaining enough story) is that it really captures the feel of 40k very well. You don't need to like Space Marines to see the movie does just that. Some of the character models were really nicely detailed as well, particularly Captain Severus' armor and Chaplain Carnaks helmet. The animation, whilst a tiny bit ropey in some parts is for the most part, actually quite well done.

I recommend this purchase!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Hallelujah! Hallelujah! (_in the voice of an angelic choir_)… my copy finally arrived today. I was outside cleaning the snow off my Landspeeder, when the Administatrum official arrived. After dispatching him to the afterlife, I sat down in front of the box, with three _Novices_ from my Chapter (well, my three sons actually), and indulged in 70+ minutes of blood and mayhem! 
And it is still great the second time around.

Funniest part during the film: My middle _Novice_, who is destined for command echelons, ummm’ed and ahhh’rd and with all the preparations for battle going on, made an observation.
“Sergeant (well Dad actually, but it sounds better here). The space marines are really awesome”
“Yes young _Novice_ (son), they are. The are the universe’s ultimate warriors”
“Their armour is much better than medieval knights”
“Much better; a sword would merely scratch the paintwork”
Pause
“Sergeant (Dad)?”
“Yes _Novice_ (son)?”
“Why haven’t Space Marines got eyebrows?”

Coughed, dropped remote. I was then miraculously transformed into a 

Daemon
and the three of them turned their wooden training swords (made by me) into Chainsword's, and proceeded to hack me to bits for the next half hour!!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Severus has eyebrows...

Otherwise excellent!

:wink:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

All praise to Father Nurgle! My copy _finally_ arrived today...will curl up with it and a beer after work tonight. Here's hoping anyone else who's still waiting gets theirs soon.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

All praise to the Emperor, my copy finally arrived today!!! :victory:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Still not got mine


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> All praise to Father Nurgle! My copy _finally_ arrived today...will curl up with it and a beer after work tonight. Here's hoping anyone else who's still waiting gets theirs soon.


Just a real shame that your mates from 

the Black Legion 
were such a bunch of pussies in the film!!
Line them up and gun them down.... yeahhhhh :smoke:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally got mine today, at long last  Will be watching it soon!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just sent this message to Codex Pictures, Hopefully I get a reply clearing things up, as I'm a little worried that the haven't even dispatched it yet and I'm a little afraid that they've lost track of my order.



> Dear Sir/Madam.
> 
> I am sending this email because I have not yet received my copy of the Ultramarines movie. In fact, I have not even received an email telling me whether it has been dispatched or not. I realize that Codex pictures had problems which delayed the initial dispatch of the film, however after discussion with other people on forums and message boards, it seems that everyones copy, with the exception of mine, has been sent out. Please get in contact with me and let me know why the dispatch of my copy has been delayed for this long. For reference my order number is *********. I look forward to receiving your reply.
> 
> Sincerely Dustin I Zaccaria.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I just ordered my copy today ... we will see how long it takes to get it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> I just sent this message to Codex Pictures, Hopefully I get a reply clearing things up, as I'm a little worried that the haven't even dispatched it yet and I'm a little afraid that they've lost track of my order.


here's hoping they'll get back to you... odd that they haven't even sent you correspondence...

CP


----------



## nitheesh (Jan 4, 2011)

Only one word: Superb! I simply adore it!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Not meaning to bring the dead back to life here, but seemed easier to post this here.

I've still not received my copy of the movie. I ordered it in early November, it was "dispatched" on the 9th of December, and here I am over a month and a half later with no frikkin' movie. 

I've emailed them twice to try and resolve the issue, but nothing.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Anyone have any suggestions?


Eek. I feel really bad for you dude, that, your copy STILL hasn't turned up - that's crazy. 
Now nothing gets attention like a hardcopy letter, so Codex's registered address is this:

*Codex Pictures, Ltd.
Acre House 
11 -15 William Road 
London 
NW1 3ER*

However, finding Codex's phone number (since I'm guessing you've already emailed them till you're blue in the face) was _really_ tricky. This, however, may actually be it - courtesy of *sitetrail*: 

_registrant-phone:_ *0207 154 6963*

No idea if that'll get you a solution, but here's hoping this helps...


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Svartmetall - thanks from me too. Have emailed both Codex and their sorry excuse for a distribution company with no response (haven't got mine yet either).

A firm but polite phone call next week then!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally got an email from them yesterday. 




> Dear Anto,
> 
> We are emailing you because we have received from you an enquiry as to the arrival of your order.
> 
> ...


First off, it's a horribly written email. I'm now certain they pull faulty servitors from off the street to work for them.

I replied in the manner they requested, to all three of the emails they sent me might I add, but have yet to receive my "immediate" options reply email.

:suicide:


----------

